# Need some animated gif help



## Perseus (Aug 6, 2003)

For some reason, I am having trouble with creating an animated gif (which should be the easiest thing in the world). I am on a PC right now, and am trying to change my avatar. (By the way, are we allowed to have animated avatars, as long as they are 50x50 pixels?) The image I want is from a site about a game. There is an animated image  on the top left. But when I try to save it, it says I can only save it as a .bmp. I have no idea what PC program to use to view this animated image. If I was on my Mac, I would viewing it in Preview, but of course I cant do that right now. 

When I save it from the website, it only saves the first frame, not the animated gif is far as I am concerned. What should I do? I can't link to it because the actual image is larger than the max allowed for avatars. What program on the PC can I use? I really want to use this image!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

Can you wait until you get home?  If not, then I'll try to help you through it.


----------



## Perseus (Aug 6, 2003)

I would like to know now  If you don't mind.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

Where is the web site you are trying to download from?


----------



## Perseus (Aug 6, 2003)

http://www.uq.edu.au/~e4lchan/Riven/linkanim.gif

If you don't see the image right away, and you see a site that says "staff" or something, just continue, and then you will see the image.


----------



## Perseus (Aug 6, 2003)

Ignore my last post, I fixed it.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

You didn't I still had to click 'Proceed' 

I downloaded and zipped the gif, so you should be able to download it intact and then unzip it locally.
The biggest problem is going to be not resizing it, but getting the file size down far enough. I don't remember what the limit is, but 70k is faaaar over it


----------



## Perseus (Aug 6, 2003)

What I meant by fixing it was that I actually downloaded it properly! IE didn't let me do it, but NN did! Man, I cant wait to get back on my mac!


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

Ooooo.  
Well, what did you expect from M$?


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

I managed to Save (as in Cmd-S) it quite well... in IE 5.1 for OS 9.2, that is.  You weren't able just to do that?


----------



## Perseus (Aug 7, 2003)

I was using a PC at the time  that's why it wasn't working. What is the max file size for avatars? Anyway, it's working fine now. I just have to upload it!


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

50x50 pixels or 20000 bytes. http://www.macosx.com/forums/member.php?s=&action=editavatar


----------

